# Uncle Avni MS paint work for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

aren't you?
get joy!
Uncle Avni


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you mean to say Practice?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

yes Terry.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

pratic is a philosophycal word,mean is life,reality,practice not enough.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I learn something new every time I log here >.<

Thanks avni =)


----------

